# Vans archery is Anti-gun



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Its come to my attention that Vans archery has a nice big sign on their door stating 'No Guns Allowed - Regardless of permit'. 

Thought I'd spread the word. He'll never see my business again. 

Live from the stand...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Wow, that is surprising. Sad if that is the case. To play devils advocate, maybe his liability carrier is mandating the sign?? Have you discussed the sign with him, just curious if he has given a reason.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, I can't go there any less.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

The owner is an old cranky fool. Rude as all hell 90% of the times I have been in there. His staff, all but 1 are complete aholes. I hate to say that because I grew up in the area and have been going there for years....but without respect for customers I cannot respect him

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Tomorrow I plan to go there and if that's the case I will turn around and leave.

I also will be calling TGIF's in Brighton to tell them I had my last meal there Monday. I noticed their sign after my meal.

I stopped going to Dick's for their stance after the shooting and have not and will not go back.

I will not support any business that restricts my RTC. Their choice and mine.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

I saw the sign on the door myself and will not go back...maybe their insurance carrier pressured them but if you think about it, if a gun carrier is legal and the weapon is concealed who needs to know or would know? I mean a criminal might just turn around after reading that


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm shocked as well???? And the old man is mean as a hell. I'm not going back! :rant:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

its his business. he gets to set his own rules. if you don't like his rules shop someplace else, and most importantly let him know why your shopping someplace else.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

If I were a criminal looking for a target, he certainly sets himself up for a prime candidate to rob.
These places with those signs do not get my business either.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

hunterrep said:


> If I were a criminal looking for a target, he certainly sets himself up for a prime candidate to rob.
> These places with those signs do not get my business either.


 Maybe his location lends him up to be a prime candidate for robbery, 15 minutes from I-96, M-14, and I-94. If he and his staff are the ones armed, tilts the odds just a little. Either way I'm not going there, not because of his policies, just better places closer...


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't think he and his staff will have to worry about legally armed customers,It's the illegal ones he has to worry about.Having legally armed customers in his business would be to his advantage if a bad guy decided to rob the place.I guess you can't convince business owners that the sign they put up does not stop a criminal,only stops law abiding persons.]Maybe his location lends him up to be a prime candidate for robbery, 15 minutes from I-96, M-14, and I-94. If he and his staff are the ones armed, tilts the odds just a little. Either way I'm not going there, not because of his policies, just better places closer...[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

After enough bad experiences with poor bow techs I wont go anywhere but Vans. Ron the guy with a dip in his lip is the best I have seen and makes it worth the other bullcrap.

Like you guys said old man Gordon can be a trial but he has been robbed in the past and he is stuck in his ways. Not right but not gonna change his mind even if it means lossing lots on business.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

well i guess flying the obama flag outside his shop would be the cherry on the whip cream...one less shop stop to make and thats not a bad thing ,


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

mikieday said:


> well i guess flying the obama flag outside his shop would be the cherry on the whip cream...one less shop stop to make and thats not a bad thing ,


Seriously? Flying a "O" flag?


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Seriously? Flying a "O" flag?


i guess when you do not support the foundations of this country and lawfull citizens that flag just kind of sums up the beliefs inside...(just my opinion)


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

Hard Core Pawn, from the TV show also does not honor CPLs. Not that most of us have a reason to go in there, unless we want to be on TV, but in keeping with the premise of not doing business with businesses that won't honor our rights, I thought I'd throw his shop in the ring of places to avoid.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

Ggb said:


> Hard Core Pawn, from the TV show also does not honor CPLs. Not that most of us have a reason to go in there, unless we want to be on TV, but in keeping with the premise of not doing business with businesses that won't honor our rights, I thought I'd throw his shop in the ring of places to avoid.


i can see a business like a pawn shop...so much cash and the masses of shady people..but a outdoor type shop out in the somewhat country, you would think the ******* flag would be flying in red white and blue not giving into liberal pressure to be politically correct..but its his business and he can shoo customers out however he chooses


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

jd4223 said:


> I don't think he and his staff will have to worry about legally armed customers,It's the illegal ones he has to worry about.Having legally armed customers in his business would be to his advantage if a bad guy decided to rob the place.I guess you can't convince business owners that the sign they put up does not stop a criminal,only stops law abiding persons.]Maybe his location lends him up to be a prime candidate for robbery, 15 minutes from I-96, M-14, and I-94. If he and his staff are the ones armed, tilts the odds just a little. Either way I'm not going there, not because of his policies, just better places closer...


[/QUOTE]


I grew up in whitmore lake,.never heard.of anything bad happening at vans, cept for when the car crashed into the place. Besides...he lives above the store so its constantly monitored
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I purchased my bow from them a couple months ago, which involved 3 trips to their shop. Their tech that assisted me seemed pretty pro-gun, we talked about favored handguns at some length on a couple visits. The owner, Gordon, has been pleasant and jovial in all of my contacts with him over the years.

My guess is there had to have been some sort of incident which precipitated this.

Mikieday, if Van's didn't have an obama flag displayed, that's a pretty slanderous remark. Such a display would be profoundly stupid, if true.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

mikieday said:


> *i can see a business like a pawn shop...so much cash and the masses of shady people*..but a outdoor type shop out in the somewhat country, you would think the ******* flag would be flying in red white and blue not giving into liberal pressure to be politically correct..but its his business and he can shoo customers out however he chooses


I think you are missing the point. A robber won't pay any attention to that sign. In fact, the sign is advertising that concealed weapons are not allowed and makes it less risky to rob the place. Kind of like putting a sign in front of your house stating that "my house is armed, but my neighbor doesn't own any guns". Which one do you think is an easier target.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Never been in there, despite having lived at one point almost within sight of the place, based on the terrible rep that the place had. That was close to 15 years ago and I'm suprised that the place is still in business. 

Make the drive down to Adams Archery, great people, shop, range etc. Never had a problem of any kind there.

J-


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been going to vans for years, nobody will ever touch my bow but them. I don't know where all these negative comments are coming from because I have been in there a lot and have never seen them mistreat anybody. Just because they don't want guns in their business doesn't mean they are anti gun...besides if you're carrying it concealed, how would they even know....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

. Just because they don't want guns in their business doesn't mean they are anti gun...
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE]
i cant see it any other way. " im not anti gun just dont want then near me or my stuff" i can see how they might love guns? lol


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

68w said:


> . Just because they don't want guns in their business doesn't mean they are anti gun...
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i cant see it any other way. " im not anti gun just dont want then near me or my stuff" i can see how they might love guns? lol[/QUOTE]

If you were having an open invite party at your home would you want every tom , dick and harry you did not know - had never met - and know nothing about their demeanor carrying a loaded weapon? There are many people that carry that deserve to carry and then again there are many that dont..

I know i surely wouldnt..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Northwood lures said:


> It could be something as innocent as a new directive from the insurance company he does business with. Who knows but leaving it lay the way he has (on this forum) isn't what I would call smart. :16suspect


I would find it highly unlikely that his decision to display the sign was due to financial pressure from his insurance company.

If my insurance company told me to 1) display a "NO GUNS" sign or 2) pay a higher premium, I'd find a different insurance company.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

He must not have paid attention to what happened in PA with the Harrisburg sport show. 

Bowhunters and archers shut that show down based on their anti-AR policy. Its a solidarity thing....yes, he's anti-gun.

Live from the stand...


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

castforcash said:


> I have been going to vans for years, nobody will ever touch my bow but them. I don't know where all these negative comments are coming from because I have been in there a lot and have never seen them mistreat anybody. Just because they don't want guns in their business doesn't mean they are anti gun...*besides if you're carrying it concealed, how would they even know....*
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Carrying in violation of the sign would be a violation of the law and, if discovered, could cost you you CPL among other things.

John


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Four pages and nobody has called to ask them "Why?"


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Carrying in violation of the sign would be a violation of the law and, if discovered, could cost you you CPL among other things.
> 
> John


I did not know that as I don't have a cpl, thanks for that info...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

SBE II said:


> Four pages and nobody has called to ask them "Why?"[/QUOTE
> 
> Go ahead, Let us know what he has to say about it


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Next time I am in there I will ask him...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JK Hunter (Oct 5, 2009)

dsconnell said:


> Have you been to Van's?
> 
> If you havent then I might suggest you go there for yourself and for your own opinion. When it comes to bows these guys know their stuff.



i have a couple of times, generally i do not mind the condescending talk, however my tolerance is pretty low when i am spending money! 

I liked going to the place in howell before they closed a few years back, i think it was Dick's?? in there if i had a question it was more of a educational answer back to me like a teacher to a student. Those guys didnt care that I shot a martin! 

I also like Bass n sport in Ypsi, Dwight does good work and is very knowledgeable but their selection is next to nothing and everything has to be ordered! 

This is why i ask if there is something in the area that I can try!


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

JK Hunter said:


> i have a couple of times, generally i do not mind the condescending talk, however my tolerance is pretty low when i am spending money!
> 
> I liked going to the place in howell before they closed a few years back, i think it was Dick's?? in there if i had a question it was more of a educational answer back to me like a teacher to a student. Those guys didnt care that I shot a martin!
> 
> ...


Dwight is sick and hasn't been doing archery work for quite awhile... You can always go see Dick out at Adam's Archery.


----------



## JK Hunter (Oct 5, 2009)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Dwight is sick and hasn't been doing archery work for quite awhile... You can always go see Dick out at Adam's Archery.


Last time I was in Bass n sport was last september/october ish and dwight had just been released from the hospital, his wife said he would be hit or miss in the shop, i happened to be there on a good day! I liked going there when i was younger and lived out that way. Now living in howell driving down to Ypsi for some arrows or a new rest is not a good call in my opinion considering they do not have the inventory anymore. 

I will check adams out and the place in holly. 

Thanks


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

JK Hunter said:


> Last time I was in Bass n sport was last september/october ish and dwight had just been released from the hospital, his wife said he would be hit or miss in the shop, i happened to be there on a good day! I liked going there when i was younger and lived out that way. Now living in howell driving down to Ypsi for some arrows or a new rest is not a good call in my opinion considering they do not have the inventory anymore.
> 
> I will check adams out and the place in holly.
> 
> Thanks


If you go to Adam's take your bow and shoot the 3-D course while your there. He has a indoor and outdoor range but the outdoor is more fun imo... don't forget your bug spray if you go!


----------



## justrace (Oct 28, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> He must not have paid attention to what happened in PA with the Harrisburg sport show.
> 
> Bowhunters and archers shut that show down based on their anti-AR policy. Its a solidarity thing....yes, he's anti-gun.
> 
> Live from the stand...


Bingo!

Most hunters are gun owners and we all need to stick together. Without guns there wouldn't be nearly as much hunting conservation. I have been in vans before but there are plenty of other places that accept hunters of all kinds. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter5489 (Oct 17, 2010)

I live in whitmore and have been to vans quite a bit as well. I have had both good and bad experiences there. Two of the three bow techs are great guys who will do anything to help you. Gordon the owner is a grumpy old man most of the time but a decent guy on the right day. Found that the service goes down quite a bit if you did not purchase your bow from them. Might try out Adams archery next time I need anything because Gordon is getting grumpier by the day


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

Adams Archery is by far the best shop for service and selection, good people and not pushy on what you want to purchase


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree very good people.


----------

